# 24k or 100k topo maps CD or Micro disk



## Supersinglespeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

Just got my 705 and there is a choice between DVD and micro disk?? what is the difference? the topo maps are either 24k or 100K, the 24k is much better resolution but the 100k seems to be sold @ the bike shops is there a difference??


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

you want 24k maps for trail rides.
I dont know what you can use the 100k maps for unless your a pilot


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (Aug 24, 2008)

Get the DVD so u can do the mapping work on the PC or Mac - then you download the MAPS and routes to the 705 -that is what i do


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Free 24K Topo maps*

I know this has been said before but it bares repeating

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/

They have many states 24K topo equivalent maps. They are free. They work with Mapsource so you can easily install them on your Garmin.

Just click on the state choices on the RIGHT side of the screen. It will take you to a download page. Follow the directions and you can have them in Mapsource the next time you use it. All of these topos are uploadable so your gps should be good to go, assuming your state is listed.

The one downside is the maps are not routable. You can draw a route, or upload a route, but you could not have the map create a point to point route like you could with a car type gps. It is not a big deal to me. I have used this site for the last 2 years and been quite happy with it.

Try it BEFORE you but any map. If you don't like it, you can always spend your hard earned cash for Garmin's 24k maps.

Good luck and happy mapping.


----------

